# ***OFFICIAL*** Mac Danzig vs. Joe Stevenson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all discussion regarding Stevenson vs. Danzig into this thread. Any other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

stevenson needs to choke this guy out for my entertainment. jk


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Stevenson is better than Mac, but really who cares?

I think we've seen what both of these guys have and it's not really taking them up or down. We'll see if this makes for an entertaining fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

meat eater vs vegan :thumb02:

i can dig it


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just can't see Danzig winning this fight.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Danzig gonna surprise alot of people and taking this fight by Decision . he got better striking and good ground game .


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Stevenson needs to prove a point!

He will take this by submission!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Joe Daddy has all the tools required to beat Mac Danzig, he's just got to put it all together, he's been in a bit of a slump but with some confidence behind him he can beat some really good fighters..

(From a Stevenson Hater)


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The prefight meal of a ribeye steak will give Stevenson all the advantage he needs. Joe Daddy by overwhelming **** punt, face slap, into a reverse char broil. All in:thumbsup:


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> stevenson needs to choke this guy out for my entertainment. jk


I will second that...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

xeberus said:


> meat eater vs vegan :thumb02:
> 
> i can dig it


Danzig is a vegan? Enough reason for me to root against him. :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danzig desperatly needs this victory...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

War Danzig! 


tell Joe Daddy to suck Ronald's McRib......


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I like mac but I think Joe is a lot better than he has performed lately in big fights. The guy has been fighting longer than almost anyone(ok most) in the ufc and he isn't even 30.

He may not be a goat or the next champ but he is going to ragdoll mac and send him off to fw


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Stevenson by 2nd round TKO


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a really odd Main Card fight.

I think Stevenson wins by TKO(elbows)


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Guymay said:


> I think Danzig gonna surprise alot of people and taking this fight by Decision . he got better striking and good ground game .


Yeah but you do understand that this striking and ground game were put up against not so hot fighter and still lost...

And Joe has been fighting way higher caliber and has been showing/having more success...

Watch this fight close... Joe daddy isn't the best but he is good enough to take this fight to the ground at any point he feels uncomfortable in the stand up....

Mac will have nothing on him....


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm rooting for Joe Daddy, but I'm really not psyched up for this one ...



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Danzig is a vegan? Enough reason for me to root against him. :thumb02:


lmao!


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I think Nate Diaz was even Joes Daddy in that fight. Seems like Joe is fighting lesser and lesser fighters.


----------



## MWB1108 (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont know who to root for in this one. Dont really like either fighter. I think Joe is going to win though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Joe is probably going to mash Danzig up.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I must be about the only one rooting for Danzig to win.

Can't abide Joe at all, Danzig's dryness at least made me laugh a few times on TUF


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I see Stevenson taking it, but I've gotta back Danzig. I liked him on TUF, and he trains with Dan Hardy at PKG. I gotta go with Mac!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dont Wanna see another Joe Daddy guillotine choke, seeing as he slaps it on me every time I fight him on Undisputed!


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

GlasgowKiss said:


> I must be about the only one rooting for Danzig to win.
> 
> Can't abide Joe at all, Danzig's dryness at least made me laugh a few times on TUF


I'm with you Glasgow!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

WAR DANZIG people !


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha ******* get in KTFO !


----------



## MWB1108 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ko!!!!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

bang game over


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

that was BRUTAL!!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet I was one of the 4 who called that lol.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Called it =)

Danzing with motivation is very dengerous .


----------



## MWB1108 (Aug 17, 2010)

Danzig 1 punch KO

Joe faceplants


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Stevenson's guard look awful!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That made no sense. "Stick to the gameplan?"

Yeah, I advise Stevenson to fire that guy.

Nice KO though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't expect that at all! lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it. Now Danzig can go back to being crap again...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's what ya get after training with Dan Hardy bitches. Left Hook KO. Awesome to see Mac take the win!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hell yes...nice work, Mac.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- I knew Danzig was desperate for a win but didn't think he would do it. Joe was so out of position when he took that shot. Props to Mac. Great shot. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

lool.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm suspect chin much?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

That was..shocking. Danzig showing some nice power there. Wow


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I was thinking about voting on Stevenson because he was the safest bet of the evening. good thing I didn't.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ive always thought Mac has had a bit o bad luck in the UFC and is a very talented fighter, that was a nice left hook.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Hmmm suspect chin much?


Stevenson is a grappler. I'm really perplexed to what the hell he was doing charging in with hooks like he is Rampage Jackson.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

wow.

got an extra hammer fist in there but still pretty good reaction by the ref... that was one surprising ko punch


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

I called this.

Beware the guy fighting for your career.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

124 is the shit so far, keep it up lads..


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sekou said:


> War Danzig!
> 
> 
> tell Joe Daddy to suck Ronald's McRib......










:thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Hmmm suspect chin much?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::happy01:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Danzig

KO (Soul Destroying Nuclear Punch)

someone at wikipedia is having a bit of fun


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That had more to do with Joe's momentum than mac's power IMO, its still one heck of a nice punch.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Danzig
> 
> KO (Soul Destroying Nuclear Punch)
> 
> someone at wikipedia is having a bit of fun


Hehe yeah, during the events people always have a bit of fun on the wiki, just an hour ago someone posted that Kos beat GSP by KO (Repeated faking of knees and eyepokes)

It got taken down in like 10 seconds. :thumbsup:



Guymay said:


> Called it =)
> 
> Danzing with motivation is very dengerous .


Ouch, I called it the safe way. This does not look good for me in our CPL match.


----------



## t04sty (Dec 12, 2010)

Anybody know what song was playing during Mac's entrance?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

WOOT! I've been a big Mac fan since TUF, and was shocked to be only one of four people giving him a chance in this fight. I know he's had his ups and downs, and indeed Joe has looked great as of late, but as was said, a motivated and fresh minded Mac Danzig is a bad, bad man. Can he keep it up? Here's hoping.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> WOOT! I've been a big Mac fan since TUF, and was shocked to be only one of four people giving him a chance in this fight. I know he's had his ups and downs, and indeed Joe has looked great as of late, but as was said, a motivated and fresh minded Mac Danzig is a bad, bad man. Can he keep it up? Here's hoping.


I agree. I think he got lazy after he won but he looked ready as hell for this fight. I've always liked Mac, happy he'll be sticking around for a while!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man that was a neat KO to watch. Stevenson walked right into that punch. Good for Danzig. He needed a good win. :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

t04sty said:


> Anybody know what song was playing during Mac's entrance?


It was misfits, but I can't remember the name of the song . Kick ass choice though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully this is a rejuvinated Mac we'll be seeing now, he certainly paid his dues and earned that kind of a career comeback. Sucks a great fighter/role model like Joe Daddy had to lose in order for Mac to get that win but c'est la vie!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

box said:


> It was misfits, but I can't remember the name of the song . Kick ass choice though.


Hate Misfits. He should've stayed with Refused.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Hate Misfits. He should've stayed with Refused.


Well with Mac Danzig's sirname it makes sense I guess right?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Well with Mac Danzig's sirname it makes sense I guess right?


Yeah but Danzig (the singer) is one of the worlds most gigantic douchenozzles... if I was Mac I'd stay far, far away from claiming that last name.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol be that as it may.....what song was it in the end? anywho maybe we'll see Tibau or Oliveira vs Mac next? could be a good one


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to see Tibau fight him but not Oliveira.... Oliveira is too dangerous for my liking lol.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I'd like to see Tibau fight him but not Oliveira.... *Oliveira is too dangerous for my liking lol*.


lol I agree, but Tibau seems to be the yardstick that good LW's are measured by nowadays so we'll see where Mac stands after that one, but as of now Mac is back in a big way IMO


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I like mac but I think Joe is a lot better than he has performed lately in big fights. The guy has been fighting longer than almost anyone(ok most) in the ufc and he isn't even 30.
> 
> He may not be a goat or the next champ but he is going to ragdoll mac and send him off to fw



At least I was consistent tonight.

anyone spare a credit?:shame02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't think anybody expected that to happen. Holy...KOTN. That reminded me of the Daley KO of Smith. Same set up pretty much.


----------



## NELS56 (Dec 12, 2010)

*need to know the song stevenson walked in with*

does anyone know the name of the song stevenson walked in with


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Last time i bet on Joe against anyone semi worth wild...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Danzig's movement and the angles he was creating with it were really good. He looked like he really had a breakthrough as a striker.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know if somebody else mentioned this, but the announcers pointed out that is was the 10th b-day of Joe Stevensons son last night. Thats pretty messed up he probably had to watch his dad get dropped on his face all suddenly like that. I had to laugh, but feel bad for him at the same time. lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Stevenson is a grappler. I'm really perplexed to what the hell he was doing charging in with hooks like he is Rampage Jackson.


nah homie...the wrestlers morphing into boxers trend aint dead :laugh:


----------



## Silva4Ever (Dec 11, 2010)

Tough loss for Stevenson. Another loss and the former title contender gets cut. Really thought he would win.


----------



## t04sty (Dec 12, 2010)

NELS56 said:


> does anyone know the name of the song stevenson walked in with


It's Astro Zombies by The Misfits...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope they bring Stevenson back and he doesn't let that loss make him over cautious, and oh that song rocks that you pointed out up there:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Yeah but Danzig (the singer) is one of the worlds most gigantic douchenozzles... if I was Mac I'd stay far, far away from claiming that last name.


You know I laughed so hard when he cot tough with that security guard and got knocked cold, lol.



Joe will keep his job IMO, I think he is a valuable gatekeeper at this point in his career.


----------

